

Google's Biggest Advertisers - agotterer
http://www.federatedmedia.net/blog/2011/04/tuesday-signal-googles-biggest-advertisers/

======
jacques_chester
Multiple layers of blogspam on this one.

The closest to the source appears to be this:
[http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArtic...](http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=148343&nid=125571)

But I can't find a link to the actual original.

